# رجو المساعدة بخصوص :عمل تقرير عن تقنيات السلامة في الابنية الانشائية وسلامة العمال و الملابس الخاصة



## eng.walaa mohammad (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اذا في مجال تساعدوني عندي تقرير عن تقنيات السلامة في الابنية الانشائية وسلامة العمال و الملابس الخاصة بالسلامة و مش لاقيه صور للموضوع و لا معلومات مهمة .اذا في حدا بيقدر يحطلي بعض الصور و المعلومات من خبراتكم و مواقع عملكم ضررررروووووووررررري . و شكرا الكم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (29 يوليو 2010)

اول حاجه الامن والسلامه مسئوليه الجميع 
العامل لازم يلبس الخوذه والافرول وسفتي شوز


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (29 يوليو 2010)

المهندسين والمراقبين كلهم اولا لابسين السفتي بالكامل ومتابعه العمال 
- عمل اجتماع شهري للتوعيه باهميه الامن والسلامه 
- يكون فيه ردع للمخطي مش نستني لحد حادثه كبيره تحصل عشان نتحرك


----------



## Abo Fares (29 يوليو 2010)

نسخة من الموضوع..... من قسم الهندسة المدنية.. 



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام >  رجو المساعدة بخصوص :عمل تقرير عن تقنيات السلامة في الابنية الانشائية وسلامة العمال و الملابس الخاصة


----------

